Ask HN: What is your favourite book? - bartschuijt
======
alexgmcm
"An Indispensable Truth: How Fusion Power Can Save the Planet" by Prof.
Francis F. Chen[1]

It begins by looking at climate change and explains some of the measurements
and physics principles.

Then it continues in the second part to look at nuclear fusion physics and
technology, explaining some of the physics involved.

The book contains mathematics and explains things like Rayleigh-Taylor
instabilities etc. in very approachable manner.

It is the perfect book for an interested layman and Prof. Chen is one of the
most respected experts in the field.

[1] [https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/11249163-an-
indispensabl...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/11249163-an-
indispensable-truth)

~~~
bartschuijt
Thank you for sharing. Is a background in physics required/advised to be able
to comprehend its contents? (My major is in economics.)

~~~
alexgmcm
I wouldn't say so. Not at all.

I studied Physics so I can't really say for sure but I imagine you would
easily have sufficient skill as an economics major.

It is written for the layman and it isn't like Road To Reality by Penrose (I
couldn't even understand that when I was in grad school...)

